# Westwood Instruments Alt Piano | Walkthrough | Not All Felt Pianos Are The Same



## Simeon (Jul 17, 2020)

I was so excited while working with @Westwood instrument's Alt Piano that I could not wait to share my experience with everyone. Join me for my walkthrough of this multi-dimensional piano library. Well done Westwood!


----------



## batonruse (Jul 17, 2020)

Crikey Simeon, I've just finished watching your excellent video regarding Piano In Blue.....and now another one to enjoy. Thanks for sharing as always.


----------



## Westwood (Jul 18, 2020)

Simeon said:


> I was so excited while working with @Westwood instrument's Alt Piano that I could not wait to share my experience with everyone. Join me for my walkthrough of this multi-dimensional piano library. Well done Westwood!



Thank you for such a thorough and informative walkthrough! Really great to hear your feedback


----------



## Simeon (Jul 18, 2020)

Westwood said:


> Thank you for such a thorough and informative walkthrough! Really great to hear your feedback



Absolutely my pleasure.
I am very grateful for the opportunities to share beautiful and inspiring libraries like Alt Piano, it is very special. Thanks to @doctoremmet for always putting me on the trail.

Can't wait to hear what's next!
All the very best!


----------

